# buffed account mit shakes and fidget verknüpfen



## XxCupcakexX (9. Juni 2015)

hey versuche krampfhaft mich bei sf game auf dem buffed realm anzumelden. habe jetzt erfahren man müsse sich dazu bei buffed einen acc erstellen und dann eine verknüpfung dazu erstellen. 

 

aber wie? habe kein plan wie das funktioniert und finde dazu auch nichts!! wer kann mir helfen?


----------

